# emersed eusteralis



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

what is the best subsrate to grow this plant in emersed form? its very difficult to get it here and i want to have a few plant outside of my tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had the best results growing this one in sand myself. Adding a little soil and crushed dolomite/shells to the bottom ala D. Walstad wouldn't hurt at all either. 

Best,
Phil


----------

